# Have you ever rejected someone who approached you



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

How did they react?

I've been reading around on the net about guys getting approached by woman and the guys reject them and the women lose their temper at them and attack their masculinity and even slap them. I've had this happen to me too when I didn't talk to a girl that wanted me because of my shyness where I was verbally abused and laughed at. I'm now scared to say no to a woman because of this problem.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Well I didn't realize when a woman was interested in me, so I never really rejected any woman who approached me.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Twice and only because they were being too forward. Once when I was 18. The guy worked with me, kept flirting and asking me out at work, and since I didn't know any more subtler ways of saying no, I stopped talking to him altogether. He just told me, "don't be so ****ing immature, man." He was fired a couple of months afterwards (unrelated to me--he was just a horrible employee).

The second guy was just a couple of months ago. Friend of a friend. I told him I "didn't see him that way," and while he seemed somewhat disappointed, he at least didn't call me "****ing immature."


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sadly no woman has ever approached me. 10 years of making myself available (being about in public areas, pub's, town centre, other towns, train's) and not 1 girl has ever approached me. 

Put's me off approaching them because I probably have more to offer them than they can offer me so I think why should I do all the work, when iv never been approached


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes, and very uncomfortable it is too.

I actually ran into one girl who I'd rejected when I was 14 many years later. She described how hurt she had felt and how it had effected her self-esteem 

It was horrible. I've learnt my lesson. Never again.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Yes, and very uncomfortable it is too.
> 
> I actually ran into one girl who I'd rejected when I was 14 many years later. She described how hurt she had felt and how it had effected her self-esteem
> 
> It was horrible. I've learnt my lesson. Never again.


What did you do? Did you trash her or comment on her looks or something?


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Yeah, my first opportunity at having a girlfriend, actually. I was 13, I think, the chick was 14. She just straight told me she wanted to be my girlfriend , out of the blue. I was terrorized at the idea, and just tried to avoid responding at all. She kept coming back at me for weeks, until I told her in the rudest way possible that "I didn't give a sh*t about her." It was really the worst possible way to do it, but as kids we're quite inexperienced. It's one of these cases when you are so insecure yourself, that you become aggressive when others show affection...


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Twice I've had guys move away from me when I tried to kiss them. Once at a party. The guy had come up to talk to me but after he moved away said he had a gf. The other time was with my first boyfriend at a sit down type bar. It was more of a cultural thing. Japanese don't kiss in public. 

I've rejected hundreds of guys at clubs and parties. Most of the time I don't say anything I just ignore them or walk away if I don't like their looks.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

the endless attention does bother me at times so I usually just be polite and say I have a gf. Maybe some of the girls on here could do the same(bf). it's the easiest and nicest way I think to reject someone's advances.(just kidding I don't get much female attention)


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes, but I'm even with karma since so many guys rejected me in high school and freshman year of college. Most of the guys I've rejected aren't deserving of a decent let-down, so don't cry for them.

Anyways, most of them reacted angrily, but it's not like I was sweet about rejecting them either. But then again most people wouldn't be coy if you'd had your butt or tit grabbed, were cornered or told _something_ that's not appropriate to post here. I've been called a tease, a **** and my favorite, a stupid *****. I'm kind of immune to that kind of *******ry by now.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I've rejected a few times, usually I had a believable excuse. Like when I was dumped so this other girl wanted to go out with me, but I just said I'm not ready to date again. Another time a coworker was interested in me, but I just said I'm not interested in dating someone I'll be working with. However, when I reject someone, its usually because I'm not attracted or interested in them.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

If they believed a word I did not slapped them


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> What did you do? Did you trash her or comment on her looks or something?


Oh no! :shock Good lord no.

It was actually hopelessly, embarrassingly, painfully teenage.

I can't sleep, so I'll tell the story...

What happened was I got a call at home out of the blue from this girl who had seen me at dancing lessons our schools were doing together (single-sex schools :roll) Prior to this I think I could count on one hand the amount of words I'd said to a girl my age since the onset of puberty.

This was in the very late 90's before we all had these new whiz-bang "mobile phones" you young people have now . The world was much less connected then. The internet was still relatively new. People rode bicycles. Back then if you wanted to call someone you had to call their home phone and ask whoever answered to speak to so-and so. The home phone would usually be in the most public area in the house.

*Crazy, religious, controlling parent:* _"Ringo_ (not real name) _there's a girl on the phone for you."_

*Hopelessly shy insecure 14 y/o me:* (anxiety suddenly through the roof) _"Ah...ok?"_

I emerged from the safe haven of my room and picked up the telephone in full view of family members, and with Crazy, religious, controlling parent hovering close by, pretending not to listen.

Trying to look and sound calm, I picked up the receiver with a shaking hand,

*Me:* _"Hello?"_

*Girls voice:* _"Hello is that Ringo? _(not real name)

*Me:*_ "um...yes?_

(in the background I can hear several girls giggling conspiratorially, which makes me even more nervous: "Great" I think, "we both have an audience hanging on our every word. That's just what I need! :roll)

*Girls voice:* _"This is_ (name of cute girl from dancing lessons). _Do you remember me? We said hi."_

*Me:* _Oh yeah....um...hi cute girl from dancing lessons."_

(more giggling)

*Cute girl from dancing lessons:* _"Um...I got your number from _(name of Ringo's friend)_..._

*Me*: _Oh...right?_

(Thinking: "That cheeky pr*ck! He'll pay for this")

*Me:* _So...um...how are you doing?_ (trying to sound confident)

(more giggling - I'm starting to suspect they have me on speaker phone)

*Cute girl from dancing lessons:* _"Will you go out with me?"_

*Me:* :shock _"...Yes!"_

(Thinking: "****! This is serious! There's no backing out now")

Anxiety is now through the roof.

*Cute girl from dancing lessons:* _"That's great!"_

(the giggling in the background now reaches fever pitch)

*Me:* _"When do you want to go out?...I mean where....or when...both?_

(thinking: "Smooth, Ringo, real smooth" :roll)

I notice out of the corner of my eye that Crazy, religious, controlling parent's ears have pricked up at the phrase _"Go out"._

*Crazy, religious, controlling parent:* _"YOU'RE TOO YOUNG TO BE GOING OUT WITH GIRLS!"_

*Cute girl from dancing lessons:* _"What was that?"_

*Me:*_ "...Hold on a sec"_

Covering the phone's mouthpiece with my hand I turn to Crazy, religious, controlling parent.

*Me:* _"Huh?"_

*Crazy, religious, controlling parent:* _"Blah blah blah too young blah blah blah...."_

*Me:* _"But..."_

*Crazy, religious, controlling parent:* _"Blah blah blah when you're older blah blah blah....."_

This is more than I can handle. A few moments ago I was safe in my room, now I'm in a argument which there's no way I can win. I'm trapped between this frightening, giggling crowed on the phone, and this fierce, hopeless battle on my end. I feel sick in my stomach and chest from the anxiety. I didn't ask for any of this!

I pick up the phone again.

*Me:* _"Um...sorry, but I can't go out...sorry!"_

I quickly hang up the phone and retreat to the safety of my room.

The End

Well, not _quite_ the end. For years after, I winced whenever I recalled the incident, I avoided answering phones whenever possible, and of course I avoided girls. On the rare occasions I did pick up the phone I answered with a suspicious "Hello, who is this?" which family members find weird/rude.

I should mention that "Crazy" is a bit harsh a description of the parent involved. Both my parents are great and I love them, but I think anybody who grew up in a catholic household knows what it can be like.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Damn that was a long post! :blush Copies available at all good bookstores.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

HustleRose said:


> Yes, but I'm even with karma since so many guys rejected me in high school and freshman year of college. Most of the guys I've rejected aren't deserving of a decent let-down, so don't cry for them.
> 
> Anyways, most of them reacted angrily, but it's not like I was sweet about rejecting them either. But then again most people wouldn't be coy if you'd had your butt or tit grabbed, were cornered or told _something_ that's not appropriate to post here. I've been called a tease, a **** and my favorite, a stupid *****. I'm kind of immune to that kind of *******ry by now.


Sometimes it's best to hit 'em real hard with rejection to make sure they don't come back for more pain.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Twice I've had guys move away from me when I tried to kiss them. Once at a party. The guy had come up to talk to me but after he moved away said he had a gf. The other time was with my first boyfriend at a sit down type bar. It was more of a cultural thing. Japanese don't kiss in public.
> 
> *I've rejected hundreds of guys at clubs and parties.* Most of the time I don't say anything I just ignore them or walk away if I don't like their looks.


Living the dream....


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Well I guess they're just reaffirming the confidence in my decision.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

h00dz said:


> Living the dream....


what dream?


----------



## sugamuffs (Sep 13, 2013)

Unfortunately, I have rejected almost every guy who has ever approached me. Even many that I had interest in, simply because I was unable to handle the anxiety that it caused. Most of the time I don't feel too bad about it, but sometimes I feel like a horrible person and I wish I could explain that I am only avoiding them due to my own issues.


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

Yeah. But if I recall it was usually the guys who pretty much flirted with every attractive girl in the room and hoped to get one thing. They only liked me for my looks and not for me. When I get rejected I just move on. I don't feel bitter. 

Something that also happens to me sometimes is first a guy will reject me because I'm not their type and because they like someone else, but then start liking me later. I don't want them anymore at that point and it's not because I'm bitter. It's because I like a new guy and when there's a new guy my feelings leave and my attention is now on him.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

sugamuffs said:


> Unfortunately, I have rejected almost every guy who has ever approached me. Even many that I had interest in, simply because I was unable to handle the anxiety that it caused. Most of the time I don't feel too bad about it, but sometimes I feel like a horrible person and I wish I could explain that I am only avoiding them due to my own issues.


Would it work if they accepted you for who you were?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes, I have, and only because I am/was clueless about the dating scene at the time.


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> Would it work if they accepted you for who you were?


I agree. They could always accept you for who you are.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Doby said:


> I agree. They could always accept you for who you are.


I joined this site because I have feelings for someone with SA, I kind of used to have it myself when I was younger but I think I'm more confident in being an introvert/antisocial. I can attend parties, clubs and etc and be able to interact with others fine and even make a fool out of myself but deep down I prefer being in a quite setting. It's not that I'm concious of what crowds think of me because I can do public speaking great it's more the fact that I hate crowd mentality. I'd like to spend that time in quite setting with someone I really love and we wouldn't have to do or say much.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

sugamuffs said:


> I wish I could explain that I am only avoiding them due to my own issues.


Lol. Don't do this!!! I've tried that before and it just leads to confusion. Unless they have social anxiety/shyness issues themselves they will just think you are coming up with an excuse to reject them like the classic "sorry I have a partner". And because they won't normally understand sa, they'll just get weirded out and it will seem like a real lame and weird excuse to them. And depends how you word your issues to them, they could end up seeing you as a loser because you might come across as self-rejecting and self-loathing which could result in you getting rejected.


----------



## kursedlife (May 5, 2010)

Hah. I WISH a woman would approach me. They usually look right through me like I'm not even there.


----------



## undercover latino (Feb 18, 2010)

pff i have rejected a lot of girls that approached me.. i noticed that black girls tend to become really aggressive if you reject them politely so now if i see black females of my age approaching i will either look into my cellphone (even if i don't have messages) or just look like they aren't there.

And also i have rejected girls unwillingly because i was too shy or i didn't know what to say, OR rejected girls cause sometimes i feel limited in what i can say if there are friends that can listen to me "flirt" and i think i might come off as a fool lol.

Also rejected girls even when we were looking at each other and smiling but i just walked off like i was not interested (that is also rejection someone told me).

Guess i am one of the lucky ones that always gets approached.. and never really had to make the first move, never made the first move as to start talking but i always make the first move with kissing sex etc etc. I guess in some way or another i am screwed because a lot of girls have this thing where they say the man has to make the first approach, and i couldn't make a successful approach if my life depended on it.


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

Uhh, Ive never been approached by a woman. Well, except once in seventh grade, this girl passed me a note saying she wanted to date me. I wasn't attracted to her, so I said I wasn't interested.


----------



## KristenSparks (Aug 22, 2013)

For some reason I have a *really* hard time rejecting flirtations. I feel so awkward turning people down.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes, I have. What can you do? I'm not going to passively commit to receiving attention I don't want by giving my number to a guy, just to avoid hurting his feelings. I'm just some girl, their self-worth isn't gonna be balanced on my answer. I'll say no, and they may feel insulted as an instant reaction (who wouldn't be a little, by any rejection?), but then they won't give a ****. Because I'm just a girl, I don't actually matter anything to some guy approaching cause he thinks I'm moderately attractive enough to reason an attempt.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Never outright, but yes. There was a girl who I exchanged four sentences with about the subjects we were taking. There was no flirting whatsoever. The next day she said I was cute. I just smiled a bit and shrugged it off.
Now, I can't get rid of her. She's always asking me about homework and wants to borrow stuff like books, even when there's tons of other people around she can ask. I try to sound as cold and distant as possible, but she just doesn't take a hint. It feels bad, it makes me feel guilty and it makes me very uncomfortable.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

When someone approaches me, I'll let you guys know.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes because I wasn't physically attracted to her. Superficial I know but sue me. 
It was nothing to do with her face or anything, it was to do with her body weight. She was almost double my weight. She's a nice girl but I try to keep hold of my body weight unlike her.

And I've had sex with bodaciously curvy women before and from that experience I'd prefer skinnier girls because I'm skinnier myself.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I've always been rejected, never did the rejecting though


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Jesuszilla said:


> I've always been rejected, never did the rejecting though


Do you ever think to yourself why though?

There are girls that do like shy guys but have you had time to reflect on your own personality and traits?


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I do remember some occasions, one where a girl kind of wanted me but we were in a room full of a bunch of strangers and she didn't want privacy so I kind of rejected her. she got a bit mad, but then she was a bit mad anyway, she kept on telling me that I had to beat up her ex boyfriend for her (wtf).


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Never been approached irl. I'd imagine I'd be uncomfortable anyway.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> Do you ever think to yourself why though?
> 
> There are girls that do like shy guys but have you had time to reflect on your own personality and traits?


Um, yeah. I'm probably ugly, boring or do something to kill any chance. Oh and body language. When I'm anxious or don't feel like socializing my body language makes me look mean or aloof (or so I've been told)

A big reason I put myself out there is because I have never been complimented on my looks or had a girl crush on me. So I figure I have to take matters into my own hands and ask girls out which has resulted in nothing but rejection.

With my limited experience I know there are women who like shy and introverted guys. There are women that like all types of men but it doesn't mean they'd like _me_. And I have learned that there is nothing I can do to get a girl attracted to me.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Jesuszilla said:


> Um, yeah. I'm probably ugly, boring or do something to kill any chance. Oh and body language. When I'm anxious or don't feel like socializing my body language makes me look mean or aloof (or so I've been told)
> 
> A big reason I put myself out there is because I have never been complimented on my looks or had a girl crush on me. So I figure I have to take matters into my own hands and ask girls out which has resulted in nothing but rejection.
> 
> With my limited experience I know there are women who like shy and introverted guys. There are women that like all types of men but it doesn't mean they'd like _me_. And I have learned that there is nothing I can do to get a girl attracted to me.


I'm pretty ugly myself man, but where I differ is the confidence and the body language. To most people I give off that don't-give-a-damn-what-others-think vibe but at the same time I try my best to do what is right and am willing to accept when I am wrong and surprisingly that type of attitude has gotten girls to like me. At first , and this was years ago I was very awkward and anxious myself and found it hard to maintain conversations with girls - but you learn something -* they're human just like you. *


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> I was very awkward and anxious myself and found it hard to maintain conversations with girls - but you learn something -* they're human just like you. *


The problem with sa is that we place other people way above ourselves and place ourselves well below other people. It's like other people are smarter, better, more talented than us and so forth. It's hard to see the reality of a situation when we see things through a distorted view of ourselves and other people.

You speak of overcoming anxiety without therapy. How did you do this?


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

jimity said:


> The problem with sa is that we place other people way above ourselves and place ourselves well below other people. It's like other people are smarter, better, more talented than us and so forth. It's hard to see the reality of a situation when we see things through a distorted view of ourselves and other people.
> 
> You speak of overcoming anxiety without therapy. How did you do this?


I realized that everyone is just as screwed up as we are. In their own unique ways. They may seem 'normal' compared to you but really they face problems or have things going in their lives we could be glad we don't have.

My turning point was when I almost died in a car crash and this was after having a really bad day at college. I broke down I guess, got sick of my sh!tty life and anxiety and just walked out of my house and kept walking for a whole day. Didn't come back till night and slept all week and thought to myself that all this time I spent in anxiety I was afraid of the world and let it step all over me - no more. I want a life of success and to actually make something of myself so I did that - I did things out of my own accord and ever since then I couldn't be happier. Now to get a girlfriend...


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> I'm pretty ugly myself man, but where I differ is the confidence and the body language. To most people I give off that don't-give-a-damn-what-others-think vibe but at the same time I try my best to do what is right and am willing to accept when I am wrong and surprisingly that type of attitude has gotten girls to like me. At first , and this was years ago I was very awkward and anxious myself and found it hard to maintain conversations with girls - but you learn something -* they're human just like you. *


I'm working on my body language. Otherwise I'm well aware women are humans. But it doesn't stop me from being nervous when I first approach them. The conversation seems to go well but by time I ask a girl out she always says "no" nothing I can do then.

I've even gotten pretty close to women at work to the point one girl would hug me when I saw her. She even showed me half naked pictures and still turned me down (though I probably waited too long on that particular girl).


----------



## Mister Spirit (Mar 28, 2013)

I rejected every girl that tried to form some kind of closeness with me in the past, except three. But, nothing blossomed into anything serious and I'm glad. I'm not the romantic type.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I rejected somebody who told me they were in love with me, she was a good friend of mine at the time and I felt really bad doing it, and although I tried to stay friends with her, she was totally uninterested in that and now I don't talk to her anymore, it really sucks.


----------



## Der Ubermensch (Oct 30, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Twice I've had guys move away from me when I tried to kiss them. Once at a party. The guy had come up to talk to me but after he moved away said he had a gf. The other time was with my first boyfriend at a sit down type bar. It was more of a cultural thing. Japanese don't kiss in public.
> 
> I've rejected hundreds of guys at clubs and parties. Most of the time I don't say anything I just ignore them or walk away if I don't like their looks.


Dear God I hope from the bottom of my heart someone does that to you, actually to even laugh at you and then walk away like nothing happened, then you'll see how it is. A guy comes over to you and simply because you don't like their looks you just ignore him and walk away ? At least have the ****ing decency to talk to the guy or make up an excuse, I thought you women were pretty good at that kind of crap.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Der Ubermensch said:


> Dear God I hope from the bottom of my heart someone does that to you, actually to even laugh at you and then walk away like nothing happened, then you'll see how it is. A guy comes over to you and simply because you don't like their looks you just ignore him and walk away ? At least have the ****ing decency to talk to the guy or make up an excuse, I thought you women were pretty good at that kind of crap.


The problem with talking to them is that then they think you are interested and won't go away. You have a limited amount of time at a club. Can't spend all your time talking to every horny dude that comes your way.

You think chatting with them and then going to the bathroom and not coming back is any better? And I never laughed at them. When I said walk away it was when I was already walking. I just wouldn't stop for them when they tried to talk to me. If I was bored sometimes I'd talk to them.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Since being at my job I've been approached 4 times just this past month and a half, though 1 of those was outside of my job. 5 actually, though that's a different circumstance that I haven't figured out yet. 1/5 of those times was creepy, which doesn't count. The other 4 just gave me a great feeling of pleasure, saying no. Feeds my ego, which is tirelessly hungry for more.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Barette said:


> Since being at my job I've been approached 4 times just this past month and a half, though 1 of those was outside of my job. 5 actually, though that's a different circumstance that I haven't figured out yet. 1/5 of those times was creepy, which doesn't count. The other 4 just gave me a great feeling of pleasure, saying no. Feeds my ego, which is tirelessly hungry for more.


Why was it pleasurable to say no. Was it how they approached you?


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Barette said:


> Since being at my job I've been approached 4 times just this past month and a half, though 1 of those was outside of my job. 5 actually, though that's a different circumstance that I haven't figured out yet. 1/5 of those times was creepy, which doesn't count. *The other 4 just gave me a great feeling of pleasure, saying no. Feeds my ego, which is tirelessly hungry for more.*


Evil :afr:afr:afr:afr


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Jesuszilla said:


> Why was it pleasurable to say no. Was it how they approached you?





h00dz said:


> Evil :afr:afr:afr:afr


It makes you feel good, to know that someone's interested in you when you have absolutely no interest back. You feel no investment, no hope---just pure flattery (if it's not creepy). That's what rejecting brings you. I'm sure this is fodder for some of the anti-women on here, but I have no doubt this is true for guys, too. It's not wrong to admit enjoying an ego boost.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I haven't really been approached before. I probably would reject them if I didn't like them. Why pretend and be miserable?


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Barette said:


> It makes you feel good, to know that someone's interested in you when you have absolutely no interest back. You feel no investment, no hope---just pure flattery (if it's not creepy). That's what rejecting brings you. I'm sure this is fodder for some of the anti-women on here, but I have no doubt this is true for guys, too. It's not wrong to admit enjoying an ego boost.


Oh okay, I get it. The way you worded it, I thought you got pleasure from just rejecting them which came off mean and made me feel bad for my years of rejection


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

I avoid going to north of arizona because i swear people are dumping billions of tons of meth into the water making girls go bat**** crazy. People start random conversations with me over a weak topic like "weather" || "do you like my shoes" || "have you see that movie? || "want to go see that movie? || "what are you doing later" || "nice cloths what do you do for a living" || "what do you drive? || "what book are you reading" || - the list goes on as people are highly creative ****heads.

More then 50% of the time people ask for my number and i give it to them but its wrong: 555-555-3894
ah let me clue you in:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/555_(telephone_number)

a few people knew it was a fake number and were offended how i was outright lieing to them about giving them my real number. So i carry a real cellphone and a throwaway phone so they can send a text to authenicate yes i gave them a real number. At the end of the month just ditch the sim card and replace it.

In high school girls would come and ask me out a lot and i would tell them i was already seeing someone. One of them even cried when i said no because i sat next to her for about a year and that was somehow important because we would talk threw 3 periods of the day when our work was done. Now i have developed a system of matching body language to behavior and avoiding people that exhibit "red flags."


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Various drunken idiots in my country.


----------



## Fooza (Sep 4, 2013)

Got approached a few times, most are not worth mentioning because I just ignored them as I wasn't interested at the time, looking back now I regret a couple of times cause they seemed really nice and were pretty.

Once I was in university however few years ago, as I was coming out from a lecture with my mates, I was approaching a group of girls, and one of them just suddenly came up to me and asked if I could give her kiss becuse it was her birthday and that she thought I looked good. Talk about confidence jeez...

At first I just froze cause I wasn't at all expecting something like this to happen, and I was also embarrassed because she blurted this out pretty loud and all her friends and my friends heard it. I ended up saying no and walked away. 

Eventually that day as I finished and was heading home I saw her outside again, this time she was with a friend only and she had asked for that kiss again, I hesitated but thought might aswell since it was her birthday, she also asked if I was free to go out sometime, I said that I'd let her know and walked away... I wonder if it really was her birthday or if that was just her pulling method. Crazy


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Der Ubermensch said:


> Dear God I hope from the bottom of my heart someone does that to you, actually to even laugh at you and then walk away like nothing happened, then you'll see how it is. A guy comes over to you and simply because you don't like their looks you just ignore him and walk away ? At least have the ****ing decency to talk to the guy or make up an excuse, I thought you women were pretty good at that kind of crap.


Women reject guys without giving a seconds thought to the guys feelings. Yet a lot of women who get rejected will attack the guy's masculinit and is called "gay" or a loser. Often she'll have a rage fit and anyone who doesn't know what is going on will automatically think the guy came onto her and won't leave her alone and the poor guy will get hounded by the others for harrassing her.

In theory it is better to let a person down gently but they might not get the hint and won't leave you alone. That's where blunt rejection comes in.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

No never not even dodgy people not even homeless people when I used to work in the city I'd buy them a meal ( never give money) 
I can't approach people and feel uncomfortable when approached but I do like people and their stories or cultures an I like to listen I just can't interact easily and force my self to as I know I'll feel good about it later when I digest what has happened as long as I don't think of what a di(k I am


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I feel awkward when I say no I don't like you like that when he wants something more. I feel bad about it cause rejection does hurt and all but I can't force myself to be attracted to you.


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

yeah, i rejected 1st girl that confessed to me and was attracted to me as far i know just because i was immature,stupid brat that time. i have not had same situation since. i never had a actual gf or anyone who would show some deeper sympathy towards me.
sucks i know, but it can be like that at times. even now when i thing of being in relationships there are tons of circumstances that must be met on both sides before i can say i am having really great relationships. apparently i want girl that fits in most of my principal demands and are ok with me as they're bf only then it can wrk out....man i might really not feel real love for some quite while 
but i'm not complaining, i bet life will present more possibilities as time goes on, if not i guess it was meant to be so. if i don't get my sweet gf i might gain some wisdom, grow up even more or gave some other trade off. life is a challenge and if you life by knowing it, then it has some sense in all what happens...


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I have rejected 3 girls irl when I was younger, not really even rejected I was so shy I couldn't even look at them without blushing...one was when I was 14 one at 19 and one at 22 hasn't happened now in a few years cause I guess people just see me as a weird loner,the killer is I really liked the first 2,i hope they went on to be happy and my rejection didn't effect them negatively....


----------



## RainbowRND (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes, I've rejected a lot of advances. When I was younger it was extremely hard and I would get rather shaken up over it. I'm sort....bad with romance in general, so I don't reply. I can carry out a normal conversation (finally learned it after 17 yrs) without a heart pounding response, but that doesn't pertain at all to someone I consider serious in pursuing me.

A "sort of" friend of mine said they thought I was "nice looking" and "beautiful" and I dismissed them completely and our friendship has never been the same. 

As a matter a fact, we're not friends at all.


----------

